# Fogger Vs. Misting System



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a new 75 gallon I will be (hopefully) working on soon. I was wondering if the purpose of a misting system and a fogger are different? Is a fogger more for increasing humidity while a misting system is more for the plants (while also increasing humidity)? Do people use both systems together or is it usually 1 or the other? I think a fogger would be easier (and less expensive) to install than a misting system. I’m just thinking that hand misting might be more difficult on a 75g aquarium…..


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Both are good, but neither will replace a good hand misting particularly if you plan to raise pumilio tadpoles in the vivarium.

In terms of differences, the fogger is simply very fine mist. It will raise the RH in the viv without actually wetting the plants and substrate. 

I use both. The fogger in the mornings and then short misting sessions throughout the day. My goal is to replicate a tropical rain forest, with early morning fog and then sporadic showers throughout. I also have valves attached to the misting nozzles on all my cages so I can shut them off to replicate the drier seasons while maintaining humidity only through the fogger.

A fogging setup will definitely be less expensive than automated misting.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

If left running on long enough a fogger can saturate a Viv.

I use a DIY Fogger on Tanks when I need a Good Soaking and Hand Mist daily. I move it from Tank to Tank. My Fogger has a lever to control the Amount of Fog that Comes out

I Spray when I need to clean Glass or wash of dirt or poop.

I don't have enough Tanks to move up to an automated system yet.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I will only have the 1 tank, so I'm not sure an automated system would be worth it.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Rski said:


> I will only have the 1 tank, so I'm not sure an automated system would be worth it.


In which case I would just stick to hand misting. It is a daily chore that makes you really familiar with what is going on in the vivarium and is by far the best way to ensure the plants are properly watered and gives you absolute control over the humidity in the enclosure.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Rski said:


> I will only have the 1 tank, so I'm not sure an automated system would be worth it.


Maybe not but most Froggers catch (MTS) Multiple Tank Syndrome I said that also...just one Tank. a Simple 10 Gallon. But it has grown and my collection grows even just for planted Tanks and then you will be behind.
I never planned ahead and drilled and set up my tanks and now if I want to do it, I will have to redo everything because I skipped things at first because I never planned on having a Fogger and Misting system. I never set the Shelves up to accommodate extra things like drains and fogger and Mister Lines.

Take in consideration your future work schedule, your playtime, Vacations etc. before ruling out an automated mister or fogger.
I work 4 on 4 off. I wish I had an automated system on my Work days. I get up before 0400 hours and get home after 1900 hours. and I get in Bed at 2200 hours. That leave about a 2 Hour period to Cook, Wash Up, Clean Up. 

It may seem like a waste now, but it is a lot easier to handle doing now and then add on later. It is not a wise idea to try and drill a tank full of water, soil, plants and animals, let alone trying to do alot later, even if you have empties sitting around.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I would love to have some pumilio, but the bf says no, so just 1 tank for me =/ I don't mind hand misting, but a 75 gallon is a lot bigger than my exo terra now (18x18x24) and I don't want any plants getting overlooked. I am planning to have at least a fogger and I'm still considering a misting system.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

The HabbaMist is an inexpensive automated mister that works well. You can find these online for a decent price. I have one and it works well. For larger systems, bigger than an 18X24, I use a true high pressure misting system.

I personally have found that foggers by themselves don't yield enough moisture unless the tank is tightly sealed. The water particle size is too small and only large enough droplets form on the glass when it condenses. If you make your own fogger and have a small tank than it MIGHT be ok, but I have found that it is still not a substitute for a true misting system. If you want lush plant and moss growth, a true misting system really is really the best way to go. Dont forget you can always make your own misting system and that can save you a few bucks.


----------

